# Peron's Tree frog



## Iz-Dog (Dec 29, 2012)

Hey, I need some help/information about peron's tree frog!! Anything would help as I am struggling to find good information. For example tank setup, amount of water required, heating, etc

cheers


----------



## steampunk (Dec 29, 2012)

From "keeping frogs" by mark Davidson

"heat: not needed unless temperatures fall below 10 degrees Celsius for days at a time. In this case use an aquarium heater to maintain around 15 C water temperature.

Humidity: likes plenty of humidity in summer, spray lightly every few days in the summer.

General: a spectacularly beautiful and different frog. Likes plenty of climbing area during the day, but goes hunting on the ground. Plants should be taller growing types to allow these frogs to indulge their climbing ability. Vertical or horizontal tank with tall perching places."

Hope that helps


----------



## JasonL (Dec 29, 2012)

If you manage to kill a Peron's Tree Frog then give up keeping anything..... i.e., just add water..


----------



## TrevorJ (Dec 29, 2012)

They cause me constant grief somehow managing to always find their way into my toilet. When rain is about I can count on at least one or two every day for about three days before the rain comes. I take them for a long walk and put them in the dam but next day there are more. One even managed to get back up the flush pipe and into the cistern. It took me quite a while to figure out why the house pressure pump kept cutting in until I found the little mongrel perched on the float. They seem pretty well bulletproof as far as the range of conditions they are happy with.


----------



## Iz-Dog (Dec 29, 2012)

Cheers that is very helpful, never keep frogs before want to be certain Im ready to go before I get it.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 29, 2012)

Just keep them the same as a Green Tree Frog and I promise they will thrive.


----------



## SarahScales (Jan 13, 2013)

Tank setup: Taller, rather than wider. Lots of shelter, Lots of places to hide. They are nocturnal and like to be safely tucked away in a little nook all day. They are also very avid climbers, so have plenty of branches and leaves.

 Water: Enough for them to submerge all of their lower body and soak without drowning. Provide plenty of 'exit' points from their bowl and if possible, create a ramp of rocks to climb out with. Large water surfaces provide lots of humidity which is always beneficial to a frogs skin.

Heating: Depends where you live, in NSW it's generally not needed until winter. If it regularly drops beneath 21 degrees in the room they are kept in, consider investing in a water heater or fasted a heat mat to the side or bottom of the cage.


----------



## Froggiestyle (Jan 25, 2013)

hey mate perons are nocturnal frogs and dont require heating uv lights and calcium. their one of tje easiest frog to keep along with the brown tree frog. i use uv with mine but thats all just to lighten up the tank.

i am actually sell my setup as i am down grading my frog collection but upgrading my tank size for my white lips.

- - - Updated - - -

hey mate perons are nocturnal frogs and dont require heating uv lights and calcium. their one of tje easiest frog to keep along with the brown tree frog. i use uv with mine but thats all just to lighten up the tank.

i am actually sell my setup as i am down grading my frog collection but upgrading my tank size for my white lips.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Jan 26, 2013)

Froggiestyle said:


> hey mate perons are nocturnal frogs and dont require heating uv lights and calcium.




Why dont they require calcium?


----------



## SarahScales (Jan 27, 2013)

GeckoJosh said:


> Why dont they require calcium?



They actually do require calcium. The above information is incorrect. Without calcium they develop a bone disorder called MBD or Metabolic Bone Disease.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Jan 27, 2013)

SarahScales said:


> They actually do require calcium. The above information is incorrect. Without calcium they develop a bone disorder called MBD or Metabolic Bone Disease.



Yeah I agree with you completely, I just wanted ton see their reasoning behind such a bizarre claim.


----------



## rvcasa (Jan 29, 2013)

GeckoJosh said:


> Just keep them the same as a Green Tree Frog and I promise they will thrive.



+1 




P.S. tree frogs requires little water inside tank. Only enough to soak it when needed (ie, a dog bowl is perfect)

They like to hide in our pot plants/leaves and climb up treebranches


- P.S. 2
Read: 
Frogs as Pets by Michael J Tyler. 
Raising Native Frogs by Alastair Bax.
A Field Guide to Australian Frogs by Michael J Tyler,1995. 
(all from your local library)
























Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

